# I apologize for my posts on are you up to the challenge? I was not aware of the new rules.



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

The thread was closed for one of two reasons. You decide.

1. The new rules include threads that have to do with joking around. Since we are all serious woodworkers it would not be good to joke and have fun when we are supposed to be woodworking. Wait, wait just a darned minute. We tell woodworking jokes and we have fun when we're woodworking so it can't be a rule infraction. If my first reason can't be true then it must be the second….

2. Someone went to Nathan because they were confused by the post and thought it was real or someone tattled on me for joking around when I should be serious. I doubt there are any LJs out there that thought my posting contest thread was serious and for real. Therefore, it must be that someone tattled. Someone with a serious lack of cajones. Someone with an axe to grind. Someone that does not appreciate my posts.

Now I admit there may be more than one of you that don't like my post subjects but very few of you lack the cajones to come right out and tell me so. I can think of a couple that would sneak to Nathan and tell…wait, I can think of only one really. Now who would that be? (edited) Someone who is constantly monitoring my actions for flaws? Naw. Even he has more backbone than that…I think.

Anyway, doesn't matter. It was fun. Especially the part about winning a trip to Fresno.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I agree, except that second prize was two trips to Fresno.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Seriously? What a bunch of maroons. You thread was fine. Maybe you just evoked Nathan's name to much or said the word God? Crap, now I gotta flag myself.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Nathan closed it because he knows you still won't win if the competition was true. Just joking.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Two trips is even worse. I'd much rather have just the one. Remember, Dude said there wasn't much to do.


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Or, maybe its:

3. You were poking fun at something that many here take very seriously- sharing encouragment towards a persons efforts regardless of their skill or project outcome. For me personally, someone stopping by a post or project of mine and saying one word is better than saying nothing at all.

I had seen your thread before it was removed and personally didn't have an issue with it. However, There are several LJ's that use their precious time reaching out to as many LJ's as they can. You did in fact call out A1Jim who IMHO is one of the most encouraging and helpful LJ's on the site.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Sometimes people forget that this is not just a "non shop talk" forum and that there are new members who are not familiar with the site and the expectations. What you post tells them what LumberJocks.com is all about.

To me, it is not a good "first impression" to receive a welcome that talks about a posting number competition or to read a forum posting that talks about such an event.

When you post the humour remember to think about all members and how it will be read.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm sorry, sorry, sorry a1jim. I'm sorry, sorry, sorry Nathan. I'm sorry, sorry, sorry to anyone that thought I was serious…now hold on just one damn minute. No one thought I was serious. Everyone knew it was a joke. So what am I sorry for? I guess I'm not sorry. After all we even have a joke thread here at LJ's. Ok, just disregard. I got carried away…again. Sometimes god talks to me and tells me to be sorry. Like when I drink. Like when I tell jokes that the average person doesn't get. Like when I don't write about politics and religion but I think about them. You get the idea…I think.

(Edit) Postscript, Debbie you snuck in. I guess I'm sorry, sorry, sorry to you too Debbie and to all the newbies that thought I was serious and that got the wrong first impression of LJ's and I promise from now on to ever more that I will remember to think about all members and how it will be read. That last one could be a hard one since very few LJ's think alike. I guess I could quit posting but then where would the fun in that be?


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

DKV,
Think PC. Bland is good.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Gene, sorry to say but PC is not in my nature.

The struggle to be "politically correct" has made common people easily irritable and oversensitive to the words of others and their own words. It has created a society that walks on eggshells and that has difficulty being personal with each other because coworkers and potential friends can't joke around for fear of offending the other.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Only a dumbass would take offence at your thread DKV. Sarcasm may be the lowest form of wit, but it was still witty.

Boo! Shame on you moderators! Boo!


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Renners, are you calling me low witted?


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I will if Renners backs out…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dwain, do I or one of my camels know you?


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Although I find most of your posts utterly useless and I did not read the one you are talking about, I have to agree with your statement on political correctness.

It is continually ruining society. Making us pansies. I thought it was absolutely funny after reading all the posts when the political and religious subjects were banned. People thought it was wrong to allow that kind of talk on LJ's so they complained to the moderators and finally got their way. Then those complainers were happy and didn't like that some did not agree with them. They thought it was a mean place. So those same complainers decided they would make wise cracks and start asking people if they wanted cheese with that whine, etc.

It was even entertaining reading one post of how this person was glad he was not "forced" to have to read that content anymore. As if someone had physically made this guy grab his mouse, scroll to the subject, click on it, and held his face to the screen until he read it aloud.

In my opinion the moderators should be consistent and ban ALL talk not related to woodworking. Thats what the complainers used as an argument for political talk. That it was not woodworking related. So I personally think all talk about vacations, cars, food sports etc. should be banned. No more talk about anything non woodworking related should be aloud. Then we can rule out hurting peoples feelings because they never went on vacation or owned that car or played that sport.

That way only your feelings will get hurt from critization of your woodwork. Then you will know without a shadow of a doubt you should get rid of your computer and ask to be entered into a padded room with only instrumental music in the background so your thin skin will be protected until the grand tree (can't break the rules) decided it is time for you to be with him/her.

But whatever is said is no sweat off my back. Great site, great people, and I hope it only gets better from here. If not, some other person will come along with a better idea and build it himself.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Americanwoodworker…utterly useless? Wow. I try to please everyone all of the time. I must have missed you.


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

Sorry that was a little non-politically correct. How about neuronically challenged? Or differently logical?


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

"Sarcasm is the lowest form of wit".

Surely you've heard that expression?

I was referring to your thread, not you.

Sheesh! You're so sensitive.

Don't rule out the possibility that Nathan might be from Fresno.

Now, it's over to Dwain…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Americanwoodworker, since no one has ever challenged my neurons or said I was neuronically challenged I pick differently logical. I like that. In fact I definitely like differently. I already knew I was logical I just didn't know which kind I was. Thanks.

renners, I can't believe you're saying I'm sensitive after all the crap I catch for some of my posts and keep coming back for more. And, you know what…he may in fact be from Fresno. Never thought of that.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

DKV…I knew it was a joke when you said a trip to Fresno. Everyone knows it was really a trip to…Cleveland…..


----------



## americanwoodworker (Nov 26, 2011)

LOL! 

You and I would probably get into trouble if we lived close by eachother. I think we are both sharp as a marble!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Rolls eyes, that was me being sarcastic.

I would say that far from being sensitive, you 'have a neck like a jockey's bollocks', but that would likely cause even more offense, so I won't, oh, I just did. oops!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I didn't even think about it.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

Politically correct is an interesting term. On the face of it, it suggest (implies?) that correctness is a function of politics. That seems wrong-headed to me. I would think correct behavior is rather independent of politics. I suppose it could also mean politically advantageous, but I don't think that is what people have in mind when they use the term. Politically benign seems to better describe what people seem to mean when they say politically correct.

Putting the shoe on the other foot, correct politics strikes me as another interesting term that suggests a strategy of choosing political positions based on what is true and/or correct. Ah, but that must be from some other universe. Accuracy and sensibleness seem to have no place in our politics from what I have seen.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

There sure is some moderatin' going on in these parts. I think the mods should direct some energy at posts like these: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/37813 where the spambots run rampant.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm making a corner desk at the moment. Fancy that!


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Renners, can you make some corner desk for me? lol.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Political Correctness is the idea that you can pick up a turd by the clean end.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Pat, I don't try to remember too many sayings but now I have Charlie's "lost ball in tall weeds" and yours. Never heard it before but really like it. Now, the hard part. Finding a conversation in which I can use it. I'll discuss it with Sarah, my alpha camel.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, you could have won a trip to Fresno, but since you insist on being a non-PC-bad-first-impression-smartass, you have now won a trip to Gary, Indiana-and you have to pay to leave.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

47, I'm a bad first impression? What is it that makes for the bad impression. I'm always trying to improve my social skills and etiquette when I'm dealing with others. Maybe you can help me. What is it that first struck you concerning non-PC and smartass. Those are my two worst areas Give me some examples so I can start to work on them. Sometimes I feel my only friend is Sarah. She's pretty patient with me and accepts me for who I am. I would like some feedback 47phord. Thanks in advance…


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What contest ? Fresno, ON PURPOSE - ye gads ! I must really be behind the curve, bean outa tuch for the last week.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

the new rules are a joke, the new owners are an absolute joke…..this whole site is becoming a joke

just like that school trying to make the deaf boy change his S.E.E. (sign language) name, because his name's hand gesture resembles a gun….

what is this world…and lumberjocks coming to????

Ps. I love DKV. Maybe love is too strong of word. Is it weird to want to kiss a grown man on the lips?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dak, I like you also…but not like that. Who is the cute blond in the picture? Look at my picture and then look at hers. OK? Are we back on the straight and narrow now? If we're not careful they'll add another subject to the subject ban. Pretty soon all we'll be able to talk about is woodworking. What fun is that?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep. That did it (she's my wife)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Not to change the subject but sometimes it's really hard to fight the good fight. Sometimes I just want to gather up my herd and head for the hills. Life is simple in the hills. Unless I run into some taliban but mostly they stay in the foothills and caves and I head to the high country. No light pollution, no honking horns, nobody on my ass because I broke the ban or helped create a new ban, nothing but peace and the occasional gun shot…I just kind of ignore them unless they richochet and hit one of my camels.

Life is tough. Global warming, rising seas, horrible property values in Florida, people confused about evolution, not knowing when to use capital G vs little g, PC or the truth, it's never ending. Sometimes I think I'll never be able to straighten everyone out. I present them with the truth and they refuse it. What's a person to do?


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

What you should do is read the forum topic I'm about to start…..


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Not to change the subject but sometimes it's really hard to fight the good fight. Sometimes* I* just want to gather up* my* herd and head for the hills. Life is simple in the hills. Unless *I* run into some taliban but mostly they stay in the foothills and caves and* I* head to the high country. No light pollution, no honking horns, nobody on my ass because *I* broke the ban or helped create a new ban, nothing but peace and the occasional gun shot…*I* just kind of ignore them unless they richochet and hit one of* my* camels.

Life is tough. Global warming, rising seas, horrible property values in Florida, people confused about evolution, not knowing when to use capital G vs little g, PC or the truth, it's never ending. Sometimes* I* think* I'll *never be able to straighten everyone out. * I*present them with the truth and they refuse it.

Hmmm.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

What thread was it that was closed? I have a hard time telling when DKV is being sarcastic and I've got a pretty good meter. I like the threads even more when they make me mad. I like both DKV and Dak, but I'm not puckering up with either.
.
I'm puckering up with BOTH!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Theres some children id rather not see. Bertha, dkv, dak hyrbrid …. (Shudders in disgust.)


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Oldmarine, hmmm back at ya…


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Chrisstef, huh? Hybrid children? Ya lost me. Not hard to do that so don't pat yourself on the back.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Thats just what this world needs…an M.D.-Chiro-Muslim hybrid


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I just had a thought. Renners accused me of using witty sarcasm (he called it lowlife sarcasm) in a lot of my posts. I thought (maybe wrongly so) that I was doing slapstick. There are soooo many different kinds of humor that I get them mixed up sometimes. So, here's the bottom line, Renners thinks I'm a lowlife and I think I'm doing slapstick. You know, slapstick like Don Rickles does. I even think the three stooges did slapstick. Charlie Chan also. Which of us is right?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Dak, don't forget woodworker. Now I understand what christtef was talking about…he was suggesting three way sex.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

???

I don't remember that. Lowlife? You've got it all wrong.


----------



## 47phord (Apr 10, 2012)

My apologies if you didn't get MY joke, DKV. I was simply summing up some of the comments made elsewhere in the thread and attempting to make light of it and apparently failing at it. Except the part about Gary, Indiana. It truly does suck.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol, 47phord There ain't much in Gary. Oddly enough, I've been all over the Country and I've met several solid dudes from Gary. I guess the good ones escape.
.
Dak, our offspring would have a niche market, man It's worth a 3X with DKV. One of man-kids needs to be a neurologist/pain doc, though; we're going to need a lot of cash to grow old in style. I'm feeling a DONZI 38 ZSF Sportfish Cruiser in our future. We'll take turns at the wheel No camels allowed, DKV.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Unless the camel is a convertible and doesn't get seasick


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

47phord, no problem. JimC, I miss you man. Where are you? Come on over and post a post or two or three. Whatever you're comfortable with. If you're embarrassed to post on my thread then send me a PM. Anything man, just don't cut off communications. I need your input, your insight, your prognosis, your diagnosis, your evaluation, your determination, your etc. Why you doin' this? Is it something I said? Even Sarah misses you.


----------

